# Mk1 Focus RS



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

The source of my username, owned since new, 30k on it now and running over 250bhp.
Pics taken at different times but BOS used each time apart from the first pic which was oynx.
Also it has never been machine polished.
Just Swissvax cleaner fluid and wax.
Proud owner strikes "man from catalogue pose" 8 years ago.








Buffing up the underbonnet bling at Knockhill
















































It does get dirty honest


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks mint fella .


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Nice, whats the difference between this and the ST? I recently did one for a customer and its looks pretty similar. I thought the RS was the 300bhp monster. Is this just an earlier version?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

focus ST is much newer and has a five cyliner Volvo engine, the mk1 focus RS has a 2.0L duratec.
@ the OP - stunning car


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking looking car matey, is it wrong to like the dirty pic`s:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Stunning OP!


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

HornetSting said:


> Nice, whats the difference between this and the ST? I recently did one for a customer and its looks pretty similar. I thought the RS was the 300bhp monster. Is this just an earlier version?


Original ST was the ST170 which came with a 170hp engine.
Mk1 RS is a completely different animal.
hardly anything the same as the 170.
Wider shell, wider wheel track, unique bumpers, unique interior, brakes, racing dampers etc.
212hp turbo engine although it was rare to find one that made as little as 212 most were nearer 220 out the factory.
Later Focus ST is a different beast again, based on the Mk2 Focus chassis.
225hp 5 cylinder Volvo engine.
Mk2 RS uses the same basic engine as the ST but is heavily updated to raise the power to 300hp.
Mk1 RS was a limited edition with 4501 built Europe wide, 2500 of them in the UK.
Mk2 RS was not limited and was available worldwide including some countries in the Americas.
Hope that explains it a bit.:thumb:

ST170 v RS















My Mk1 FRS with a ST225 (dodgy old phone pic)
















Mk2 Focus RS


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

butler2.8i said:


> Cracking looking car matey, is it wrong to like the dirty pic`s:lol::lol::lol:


Gives it that rally slag look! LOL
Should have "McRae wiz here" in the dirt on the back!:lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Car looks good mate.

Where about are you from?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

One stunning looking rs.:argie::argie::argie:


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

gally said:


> Car looks good mate.
> 
> Where about are you from?


North East Scotland.:wave:
Friend of mine has an FRP with very low miles.
Did think of getting one myself.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Very jealous. Mines has just over 100k but it is my daily! I wouldn't have it any other way.

Few threads on here of mine, you can see what can be used well on Imperial Blue. 

I'm from the west lothian area.


----------



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

nice clean example you have there. i'm hoping to get myself one of these soon.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

stunning pics mike, not spoke to you in ages will have to have a blether soon.


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> stunning pics mike, not spoke to you in ages will have to have a blether soon.


Yeah I'm back home on the 25th so just gies a shout anytime after that.:thumb:


----------



## Andpopse (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice Car ! I had one of these and hardly used it. I put some very nice extras on it but took them off when i sold it. Example - Very expensive tubular ceramic black coated (inside and out) manifold, which is mint used for about 1000 miles !! 
PM me if interested and i'll list all the stuff.
Andy


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

On the 7th day God Detailed his RS.


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

Just amazing. great car


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Well looked after car mate, love it.


----------



## MattJ VXR (Aug 11, 2008)

Always have loved Mk1 Focus RS'.

Don't see many around now, hopefully they are all being looked after and pampered!


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

That pic where it's filthy. I jizzed. Looks stunning


----------



## Kneller (May 13, 2011)

Hi mate, see you own M8's brother  looking tidy!


----------



## M9 RS (Feb 14, 2008)

like mike hows it going?wasnt sure if you still had the rs as i havent seen you down this way for a while.you wont have seen mine out and about cos it hasnt moved for a few year.infact it hasnt had its first mot yet so i guess it must be a while.its still tucked up in its bubble nice and cosy.will hay to get a news we ye,you heading to knockhill this year for i rsoc day?:thumb:


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> the mk1 focus RS has a 2.0L duratec.


It's actually a Zetec despite the badging. A Duratec is a Mazda design with a cam chain where as the MK1 Focus RS engine is a turbo'd Zetec.


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Love you rs mate its a beaut! I have a huge soft spot for these.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Teddy said:


> It's actually a Zetec despite the badging. A Duratec is a Mazda design with a cam chain where as the MK1 Focus RS engine is a turbo'd Zetec.


Same for the ST170 lump it's a trick zetec and the shell isn't wider on the mk1 rs it's only wide arches.


----------



## FlyingfocRS (Aug 15, 2007)

M9 RS said:


> like mike hows it going?wasnt sure if you still had the rs as i havent seen you down this way for a while.you wont have seen mine out and about cos it hasnt moved for a few year.infact it hasnt had its first mot yet so i guess it must be a while.its still tucked up in its bubble nice and cosy.will hay to get a news we ye,you heading to knockhill this year for i rsoc day?:thumb:


Aye fine min yourself? 
Yours canna have much miles on it now!
Was down your way doing this







and he keeps saying it's all tucked up in the bubble. Did Susan's lasses Mini one day as well and the wheels took me 4 hours alone:doublesho Brake dust was welded into the paint.

Mines been off the road since 2009, moved house and just not had time.
In fact last show I had it at was the Broch in 09.
Plan to do a few jobs on it, sell the Corsa and use the RS again.
Will be in Africa for Knockers this year, was supposed to be at Nat day but looks like my schedule is changing so not 100% on that now.
Will be down at Ford Fair but taking the truck as I'm support vehicle for the gazeebo and food etc!


----------



## JamboRs (May 25, 2010)

bigmc said:


> Same for the ST170 lump it's a trick zetec and the shell isn't wider on the mk1 rs it's only wide arches.


not only the arches,the track is wider

stunning motor mate,got a mk1 rs myself,plate is m22 frs


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Rs is looking good, what great taste you have


----------

